# Waste of time packing a flea rake for New Smyrna mid March?



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

I plan on soaking some lines in the New Smyrna surf for a week in mid March. Will there be any sand fleas on the surface then or will they still be buried? 

Would love to fish with fresh fleas if they are around then. Also curious if Ghost shrimp are to be found there as well?

Thanks.


----------



## cayrbee (Jan 9, 2013)

right now no fleas & damn few fish. hoping it will change soon.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

cayrbee said:


> right now no fleas & damn few fish. hoping it will change soon.


Roger that, thanks.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

I think the fleas are to be found in the coarser sand beaches as we could not find any during the last few days in the fine sand we were on. Ghost shrimp all over the place but they don't stay on the hook very well. Bonnet Head sharks were schooling through New Smyrna all week so surf fishing was pretty much a bust.


----------

